# Крипто > КриптоПРО > КриптоПРО 5 >  Крипто АРМ Старт, Стандарт 5 плюс, ГОСТ

## Dеlphi

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Взял рабочий ключ лицензии на Крипто арм гост 2.5.12

----------

sunchacov (02.08.2022)

----------


## ВulAsil

> Взял рабочий ключ лицензии на Крипто арм гост 2.5.12
> ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Всё соответствует. Взял ключ Крипто АРМ стандарт 5 плюс. Активировалось сразу же. Рекомендую.

----------


## RuslаnB85

> Взял рабочий ключ лицензии на Крипто арм гост 2.5.12
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Cпacибo, ключ заработал на версии КриптоАрм гост 2.5.12, круто

----------


## NataVеn80

> Взял рабочий ключ лицензии на Крипто арм гост 2.5.12
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Заказала бессрочный ключ к Крипто АРМ ГОСТ 2.5.12, ожидание не заняло много времени, через несколько минут получила рабочую версию программы

----------


## Mistikа24

> Взял рабочий ключ лицензии на Крипто арм гост 2.5.12
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Норм, Крипто ГОСТ 2.5.12 подошол, спасибо

----------


## avp.83

> Взял рабочий ключ лицензии на Крипто арм гост 2.5.12


Не за бесплатно. Скажу, человеку можно доверять, кидалова нет. Ключ прислал, как я и просил именно для версии ГОСТ 2.5.12, установил и проверил, все ровно.

----------


## petrоvich

> Не за бесплатно. Скажу, человеку можно доверять, кидалова нет. Ключ прислал, как я и просил именно для версии ГОСТ 2.5.12, установил и проверил, все ровно.


а за халяву вы и не найдёте на такие программы ключ. подобное что то может встретится, но это не то что надо. искал сам знаю по себе

----------


## alеx_85

> Не за бесплатно. Скажу, человеку можно доверять, кидалова нет. Ключ прислал, как я и просил именно для версии ГОСТ 2.5.12, установил и проверил, все ровно.


Написал этому товарищу, ключ оригинальный как и с сайта если брать, только намного дешевле. За такую цену можно брать однозначно, нежели чем переплачивать

----------


## whitegоd

> Делюсь с вами проверенным сервисом. Для работы с программным обеспечением Крипто-Про приобрёл бессрочный ключ по сладкой цене без привязки к рабочему месту. Возможность работы на 2 разных машинах. Ссылка: https://t.me/oemcenter


Спасибо, приобрел ключ на криптопро 5. Все соответствует.

----------


## aka313

> Делюсь с вами проверенным сервисом. Для работы с программным обеспечением Крипто-Про приобрёл бессрочный ключ по сладкой ценe без привязки к рабочему месту. Возможность работы на 2 разных машинах. Ссылка: https://t.me/oemcenter


Спасибо ключ криптопро 5 работает

----------

